# [PS3] Gran Turismo 5 - Drift Ranking Tsukuba Circuit



## Mischk@ (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo, hat jemand ne Ahnung wo man die PS3 Drift- Rankings für *TSUKUBA CIRCUIT* GT5 findet ?

oder hat jemand Lust seine Ergebnisse zu posten ?


----------



## Mischk@ (4. Mai 2011)

Driftet überhaupt jemand bei GT5 ?


----------



## bludi007 (5. Mai 2011)

Ja ich drifte ab und zu mal.
Ich find das zwar nicht so besonders, aber es ist mal ne nette Abwechslung in GT5.


----------



## Mischk@ (5. Mai 2011)

Aber es ist doch echt mal das genialste Driftspiel mit...


----------

